# dog toys



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone have any good ideas on interactive dog toys? Aspen gets bored very fast and I need something that will spark his interest for a while...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Came across these. Opinions?


Nina ottosson toys in Dog Supplies - Compare Prices, Read Reviews and Buy at Bizrate.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I was gonna post a thread asking about those toys.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm just tired of buying him balls, squeekers, rope toys etc. He gets bored fast. He isn't destructive or anything like that, he's a good boy. But I just feel like he needs more mental challenges.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

these are two that we have in my store in particular...
Brick Dog Toy | Canada

Tornado Dog Toy | Canada

the tornado one is high level difficulty and the first is low-medium level I believe!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

biancaDB said:


> these are two that we have in my store in particular...
> Brick Dog Toy | Canada
> 
> Tornado Dog Toy | Canada
> ...


Those are the two I was interested in for him!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

There is another its red and brown and stacked like the tornado one but just more rectangular! for some reason I don't see it on the website, but its in store! They're all rather popular, you should give it a try  Pet Valu has a full refund policy too if it doesn't seem to work for you and Aspen!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

biancaDB said:


> There is another its red and brown and stacked like the tornado one but just more rectangular! for some reason I don't see it on the website, but its in store! They're all rather popular, you should give it a try  Pet Valu has a full refund policy too if it doesn't seem to work for you and Aspen!!


Thanku! I really like these toys so I will give them a try!!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

What puzzle toys do you already have? The Tug-a-jug is a favorite at my house and it keeps them occupied for longer than most toys .


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

swolek said:


> What puzzle toys do you already have? The Tug-a-jug is a favorite at my house and it keeps them occupied for longer than most toys .


I don't have any, that's why I was asking around. I'm tired of all the traditional dog toys...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Let me know how the new puzzle toys work out with Aspen and if he solves them too quickly or not. 

Rocky only really likes the toys that involve figuring out how to get a treat out. He was never one to just randomly lay there and chew on a bone or a squeaky either. We have two different type 'balls' that he has to roll around to get the treat out. He figured out that he can grab them with his paws and sit and shake them to get the treat out but once he conquered them, he lost interest. I'd hate to spend a lot of money on a new toy if they were too easy to solve. 

Then there's Shade...... I got him a new plastic nylabone for Christmas because he'll just sit there and chew a plastic bone and be happy!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollies got quite a few of these games. And, going by experience, if I were you, I'd buy the hardest ones. You see, Mol's not very bright, so I bought easy and medium level toys which didn't end up being a challenge and she'd just get bored and start throwing them around. They're too expensive for that.
She has the casino one, she takes the little bones off the top and then opens the drawers with her teeth and gets a treat. I wouldn't leave a dog alone with it though, too easy to chew on and wreck it. 
I'm thinking maybe of getting her another one for Xmas, not sure which one yet though.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Sometimes you can get a good deal on the Nina O toys through Amazon. They're pricey at $40-50 but you can usually save at least $10-15 on Amazon (I got the brick for half price, but it took a while for the price to come down).

ETA: ditto Penny. They're not particularly challenging. My spoos figured them out pretty fast. We only use these games a few times/year, but we loan them to friends.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't the dogs just pick them up and carry them around? I can't picture Quinn sitting there and opening drawers and moving little plastic bones around. He is my perpetual motion dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Don't the dogs just pick them up and carry them around? I can't picture Quinn sitting there and opening drawers and moving little plastic bones around. He is my perpetual motion dog.


Yep, Mollie would do if I let her, so I have to sit nearby and supervise her when she's using it, which isn't that often really. It is cute though when you have kids or people round, they get a kick out of watching her daintily grab the little handle with her lips and pull it open.
I do the same as spooOwner actually, lend them out to friends. But, I dunno, some friends dogs have never worked out even the easy puzzles. I'm sure it's not the dogs though, I'm pretty sure its the owners not being patient enough and taking the time to encourage or teach their older pups what to do.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the Nina O toys, but they are pricey! Some of the girls really liked them but figured them out fast. The others lost interest after not being able to figure it out...Emmy is just not that food motivated. 

A cheap way to make your own interactive toy is getting a muffin tin and putting a tennis ball on each cup that has a treat in it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I found the nina o toys on bizrate for $20!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Besides the Tug-a-Jug, my dogs all love toys that have to be rolled to get treats out. Buster cubes, IQ balls, atomic treat balls, etc. They aren't difficult, though (but they entertain our dogs longer than the Nina O type toys...they tend to either quickly master those or never quite figure them out, it seems).

We also have the Starmark Bob-a-lot. It's durable and the dogs love hitting it, haha. It wobbles and has to be hit/pushed for treats to fall out. Kong makes a very similar toy (speaking of Kong, do you have any Kong toys? they make a ton).


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I've wondered about these toys...Yogi has to have/requires so much mind stimulation.
Def let us know what you think when they arrive.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

A new brother or sister would be a GREAT interactive "toy"!!!!:thumb: :becky:


SORRY.....I could NOT help it!!!:wink:
That is how my brain works, here they have 30 some toys.....and then need a b/s to play with as well!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

You don't have to convince me! I've been saying this to Charlie for the last 6 months and finally he's agreeing to possibly another addition next summer. If we move to the mountains it's a definite yes! 
Here's to moving! ray2::cheer2:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> You don't have to convince me! I've been saying this to Charlie for the last 6 months and finally he's agreeing to possibly another addition next summer. If we move to the mountains it's a definite yes!
> Here's to moving! ray2::cheer2:


WOOOOOT!!!!:dance:

:cheer2:arty: Here is a party for moving!! arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe kong wobbler?


----------

